# Which outfit should I wear? TIA...pics inside



## momof2gr8kids (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone...We're going to a Toby Keith concert this weekend (no flaming, please..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , and I'm trying to decide what to wear. I've narrowed it down to 4 different tops. I'm definitely wearing my Seven For All Mankind jeans (my gift to myself for getting to size 6 and the most expensive jeans I own...love them!) and a pair of mules that have a western boot look. Which top would you choose? Thanks in advance. Oh, and sorry for the blurry photos...it's hard to focus in a mirror!

Choice #1 - This one is wine colored and has little studs along the neckline...stretch t-shirt material.

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567943.jpeg
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567944.jpeg

Choice #2 - This one is lightweight sweater material

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567945.jpeg
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567946.jpeg


Choice #3 - About the same color as #1, has a lacey neckline, wrap style front

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567947.jpeg
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567948.jpeg


Choice #4 - This is brown with orange/rust accents, materials are velvet and stretch sweater material

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567949.jpeg
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/9/8/8/567950.jpeg


----------



## Lalli (Nov 19, 2006)

ur links dnt wrk


----------

